# Dayton RS52AN-8 2" Dome Midrange Driver PAIR



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220719184157

Link will be valid 1/3/2010 at 10:40PM eastern time.

Great Drivers for the money! dont miss out!!!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

ends in a few hours!!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

1 hour left!!!!


----------

